# "Libby's Lungie Bungie" - Thoughts?



## RachJeremy (Sep 14, 2012)

I want to bring up muscle in my horse's back, but since he's not been worked properly for years, he doesn't accept a contact easily and is difficult to get round. So i'm going to start lunging him, i have the basics stuff you need for lunging anyway, including side reins.

However, i was wondering if this product would be work getting?
LIBBYS LUNGIE BUNGIE

It sounds good to me, but i don't want to waste £35 on something that isn't really going to work or is useless.

Thanks!


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

I know this is old but just borrowed one with nice results


----------



## AutumnAngel (Oct 16, 2011)

It works on the front end alone so will pull down/encourage a lower head carriage, but doesn't work on encouraging engagement from behind. And engagement from behind will encourage the back to lift (and build muscle over the back) and also bring a lower head carriage.

If you want an all round solution then you want something like the pessoa training aid. However these are expensive, but the GFS training aid £47.99 is cheaper alternative - see GFS Training Aid: £47.99


----------



## flosskins (Jan 27, 2010)

another vote for the pessoa or similar system to encourage the horse to work from behind


----------

